

Primer on spent nuclear fuel pools - kevin_morrill
http://mitnse.com/2011/03/16/a-primer-on-spent-fuel-pools/

======
kevin_morrill
Provides a good overview of what's going on with the 4th reactor's spent fuel
rods. These look like one of the larger threats, since they're much less
protected.

